# Paint sprayer in kent/ SE london?



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening all,

Thought I would try this new section for a recommendation,

Im trying to get a new bonnet sprayed after a deer ruined the last one (deer is fine btw). I have rung a few body shops with mixed prices

quotes ranging from £120 to £300

I was also told that the price could go up if the wings needed to be blended in to achieve a good match.


Now, i am no expert, nor a sprayer but, surely (I could be wrong) a decent body shop could match the colour (Peugeot Metallic Blue - KMF) so wouldn't need to blend the wings in. Should i pay for them not being able to colour match it properly?

I do not mean to offend if you are a sprayer and this is the way it should be done, just my view.


any hoo

any places you would recommend? 

Cheers (sorry for the rant)


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Drop Kelly @ KDS Keltec a buzz, I believe his booth is now installed and his attention to detail is absolutely fantastic.

S


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I used Aylseford Body repair centre to have 2 spoliers sprayed recently, extremely pleased with the outcome and the price. They can colour match too.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Will need blending for colour match .

As you have been told .

too many variables involved .

Air pressure 
gun settings 
air temp
air humidity
personel spraying 
different company's paint materails

all have an out come on the colour and shade ,

Any metallic / pearl colour has metal flakes of different size in the substrait base colour .

Depending on how heavy or light each colour coat is laid down (effected by first 5 points above) will make the metal flakes either sink lower into the colour base or stand proud so giving a darker or lighter look even patchiness / stripes to the finished look .

then add is the car absolutley never been painted before (very good chance it has) as this means allready would have slightly different colour on front on car due to stone chip repair while the car was being sold on dealer forecourt.

Is the car old ?? which means the car maybe painted at factory in solvent colour base coat , now being painted with water bourne paint .

I have seen (my car which is solid straight colour , so not affected bu the above) a huge difference in colour recently when i added a new CSL carbon diffuser to the rear bumper .

Now the fact i painted the car totally before in standard (only one shade on mixing scheme) colour you would think that the match was perfect .

The only difference was use a different paint company for materials , the colur was black and white it was that far out , sent samples of the original and new colour on test pieces back to be tested , the outcome was the 2 different company's have a totally different amount of tintners and will never match .

We have used all the fancy gadgets to match colours one costing over £5000 :doublesho used it recent on a Z4MC in red again one shade solid colour listed .

the machine said it was an Alfa red :wall:

so we mixed up the paint sprayed the bumper and guess what it was miles out .

ended painting it in the correct colour from paint code was still slightly different to rest of the car (but only slightly) and while detailing the car noticed the side skirts (fitted and painted by bmw dealership) where also slightly different and matched the front bumper we had just painted.

Some colour's can have 4 - 10 shades for just one colour (from the colour code given ) 
So the colour code is only a guide and not many car maker's that puts against the colour code the shade variant .

Ferrari do this against their reds , but most mixing scheme's dont have the ability to detect this , so you end up with a red thats close sometimes miles out .

some paint mixing schemes are better on some makes than others , and its impossible to have all 20-30 different company mixing schemes in use .

And remember its a Human mixing and measuring the colour coat up , and people can make error's too .

If you want the colour to match (well blend away so you cant see the difference) then blend front of the car .

So the reason for the quote of around £300 sound correct or £100 just for painting bonnet off the car .

Lastly on pearl colours and some metallics the ground coat needs to a certain colour and shade as this will effect the look of the top colour coat , this is the reason pearl's cant always be blended

as this car here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191236

hope this helps

Kelly

Edit to say sorry for poor english and spelling typed in a rush as very busy but thought best to answer

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Will need blending for colour match .
> 
> As you have been told .
> 
> ...


blimey, thanks for an informative post! :thumb:

sooo... could you pm me a guide price for the bonnet to be sprayed?? the girlfriend i doubt would notice even if the bonnet was sprayed pink. sent a pm with the paint code (for what its worth after reading your post)


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

I use Altered Image coach works in strood. Have done for years, they do a lot of historic race cars and show stuff.
Also they have an online quotation option on there website,

http://www.alteredimagecoachworks.co.uk


----------

